# How to check dns propagation



## wlanboy (Dec 28, 2013)

I currently found two (good) websites that do check the propagation on DNS entries:


whatsmydns.net

viewdns.info
Any other tools/sites available?


----------



## notFound (Dec 28, 2013)

IntoDNS is my favourite for all round DNS, only has their one Romania location checking though.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Dec 28, 2013)

Good:  http://mxtoolbox.com/ Not so good: http://bgp.he.net/


----------



## jebat_ks (Dec 29, 2013)

notFound said:


> IntoDNS is my favourite for all round DNS, only has their one Romania location checking though.


The only downside for me is they cache result. Up to 5minutes iirc.

Also,http://cloudmonitor.ca.com/en/checkit.php


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Dec 29, 2013)

IntoDNS

HostChecker

MXToolbox


----------



## dano (Dec 29, 2013)

I just use dig -- so if I am changing an A record, I will change the record, then ask the name server I just changed if it has seen the change.

dig test-record.domain.com A @ns1.test-dns-servers.com

If that looks good,then I will ask some providers like the 4.x.x.x and goog, to see if they have seen it. If not, I look at the TTL, which on the records I do change is quite low, and wait and check these resolvers again. I also check the nameservers I use for recursive dns and they update quickly(not caching for hours as some ISP do).


----------



## dcdan (Dec 30, 2013)

I was about to say, dig +trace it the only thing you actually need. Intodns seems to cache certain queries so it is not ideal & can create a lot of head scratching when there is actually no issue at all.


----------



## SonicVPS (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, use dig if you're on Linux or nslookup on Windows to confirm propagation against specific DNS servers.

I do use MXToolBox though and their subscription is worth if you are, for example an IT provider.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 30, 2013)

IntoDNS.com and http://cloudmonitor.ca.com/en/checkit.php


----------



## wlanboy (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you all.

IntoDNS is decent and helps a lot to get things sorted on DNS records.

Maybe time to build a little tool for that.


----------



## BuzzzHost (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree with using Dig and NsLookup strictly from the command line although 'Cloud Monitor' is a good resource to provide clients with who are seeking understand with DNS to their server/website in regards to a visual approach.


----------



## JPC-Sabrina (Jan 27, 2014)

SonicVPS said:


> Yes, use dig if you're on Linux or nslookup on Windows to confirm propagation against specific DNS servers.
> 
> I do use MXToolBox though and their subscription is worth if you are, for example an IT provider.


Excellent suggestions for Linux and Windows users for propagation checks.


----------

